# Chronic Constipation Killed Elvis



## WonkyColon (Apr 22, 2010)

Elvis died because he was too modest and embarrassed to get treatment for his chronic constpation.http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/2010/...g-case-chronic/The moral of the story: Don't let your IBS-C go untreated for years. It's a "functional" disorder, but it can kill you if it goes totally unchecked.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Given the reports of how much narcotics the man took, that "constipation" may be very different from chronic IBS-C, or any other functional constipation. Most of the people here who have extremely severe slow transit constipation (so bad they remove your colon for it) are not finding they die from the constipation and no other thing.All the opium based pain pills are constipating and I suspect that might play some tiny role in his health issues and maybe part of his death.


> The toxicology reports revealed that Elvis had around 14 different drugs in his body/system at the time of death


Read more at Suite101: Forensic Toxicology - Postmortem Drug Analysis: Michael Jackson Tox Results May Be Inconclusive http://forensicscience.suite101.com/articl...e#ixzz0nSI9NvOy


> Two weeks ago a state agency accused Memphis pharmacist Irving Jack Kirsch of filling over 200 narcotics prescriptions for the singer despite the fact that he "knew or should have known" that Elvis was a drug abuser. Last week in Memphis a state panel convened to hear charges that his personal physician, Dr. Nichopoulos, had prescribed a phenomenal amount of drugs for Presley-more than 5,000 narcotics capsules and pills alone-in the seven months before he died.


http://www.people.com/people/archive/artic...0075695,00.htmlConstipating the heck out of yourself with long term narcotic abuse is not the same as functional constipation, IMO.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

omg--what a story. thanks for the link.


----------



## songbird (Dec 21, 2009)

I think we don't know enough about the details of Presley's constipation to say it killed him; I mean a person has to have bowel movements and if they don't you can get toxic megacolon but this article doesn't tell us if Mr. Presley took laxatives or how he treated this problem; ; why did he have accidents on the stage? i imagine narcotics had alot to do with the constipation as well. I know that my colon is nonfunctional and if I don't take magnesium I don't go at all. a person learns how to deal with their condition and I wonder how Presley dealt with his condition. there just isn't enough information ( for me) to believe that constipation killed him. If I recall he was found on the toilet dead or dying so perhaps he was trying to go to the bathroom and caused an arrhythmia; i never push hard because I know you can get in trouble doing that.


----------

